# Mohs Surgery - education material



## dv10036 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hello, 

I need to find a class or education material on Mohs Surgery CPT coding and guidelines. 
For Outpatient services. Any suggestions??? please.

Thank you,
D


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 12, 2010)

In the August issue of the ADAM Newsletter I wrote an article on the correct coding of Mohs procedures.  If you cannot get a copy let me know and I will send you a copy of the article.


----------



## preserene (Nov 12, 2010)

Mitchellde, I would like to have one. I could understand what is given in CPT well. But I would like to know more. Could you send to me to my account, if you do not mind .Thank you and I would greatly appreciate that.


----------



## dv10036 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mitchellde. can you please send me a copy to my account as well? ... thank you so much, I really appreciate your help. 

Doris


----------



## DEVILLE (Aug 9, 2011)

*Help with Mohs*



mitchellde said:


> In the August issue of the ADAM Newsletter I wrote an article on the correct coding of Mohs procedures.  If you cannot get a copy let me know and I will send you a copy of the article.




Hi Deb,

   Would you be able to help me with these procedures, just looking into my first review case and coding does not seem correct?

I would be interested in your article also.

I sent a post for someone to call me for help, are you available?

978-922-3000 x 2578

thanks, Paige Harris, CPC, CPC-H, CIRCC


----------



## tholcomb (Aug 18, 2011)

*Mohs Surgery Coding*

Hi Debra, 

Could you please send me a copy also and any information for Benign and malignant lesions would be very helpful.

Thank you,
tcholcomb


----------



## maryk (Aug 28, 2011)

Debra, please send me a copy also, thanks in advance. 
Mary K 
email:  kust11@yahoo.com


----------



## jcnewell (Oct 5, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> In the August issue of the ADAM Newsletter I wrote an article on the correct coding of Mohs procedures.  If you cannot get a copy let me know and I will send you a copy of the article.


Hello Deb,
Can you send me that ADAM Newsletter on MOHS?
Thanks


----------



## RonMcK3 (Oct 5, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> In the August issue of the ADAM Newsletter I wrote an article on the correct coding of Mohs procedures. If you cannot get a copy let me know and I will send you a copy of the article.


 
Debra,

May I also have a copy of your MOHS article?

Many Thanks,


----------



## PattiL (Apr 3, 2012)

*Can you send article?*



mitchellde said:


> In the August issue of the ADAM Newsletter I wrote an article on the correct coding of Mohs procedures.  If you cannot get a copy let me know and I will send you a copy of the article.



I just saw a post on your article for Mohs surgery. Can you forward me a copy? I believe that any claim for Mohs has to be accomanied by a pathology code by the surgeon. I know if another pathology bill comes in from another provider it is not payable (the entire surgery) but if no one submits pathology, is this also incorrectly billed?
Any help would be appreciated. 
Patti L 
patti.lebeau@calypsohealthcare.com


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 3, 2012)

You cannot call it a Mohs if pathology was not performed at the same time by the same surgeon.  I will try to send the article to all.


----------



## hcg (Apr 19, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> You cannot call it a Mohs if pathology was not performed at the same time by the same surgeon.  I will try to send the article to all.



Debra,

Can you please send me that article. I am trying to make a re-determination on a claim that was paid by Medicare and they took the payment back. This would help me a lot. 

email: zdiah75@gmail.com

Thank you so much!


----------



## MaryG215 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Mohs*

Can you please send me a copy also?  Thank you


----------

